# 27 Fqbs



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

does anyone own a 27fqbs? can't find it in b rochures but found a few on the net for sale. We are trying to figure out the year model and get s few specs on it..as always, thank you outbackers in cyberspace!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

From what I found it's a new model for 2008 http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.html...S&year=2008 . James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I love the idea of all that room up front, but I think Keystone made an mistake by not putting the sofa on a slide as well. The dinette/sofa/queen bed are all clumped at the end of the trailer and I think that will be a bit tight.

Just wondering what you foresee yourself doing with all the room up front?


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I love the idea of all that room up front, but I think Keystone made an mistake by not putting the sofa on a slide as well. The dinette/sofa/queen bed are all clumped at the end of the trailer and I think that will be a bit tight.
> 
> Just wondering what you foresee yourself doing with all the room up front?


kids! and pound pup!!--i agree abou the tightness of that area--fortunately we live in the south and do alot of camping on the Louisiana rivers and lakes so we are outside most of the time--


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Not a fan of that layout. In many sites where you need to be close to the driver's side so you have awning room on the other side this ery deep slide could create a problem. That also seems like a lot of open but unused space, unless its a kid's room. A wide living room is more usefull to me. The other thing is that both of those beds will be a bear to make. Just my opinion.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Not a fan of that layout. In many sites where you need to be close to the driver's side so you have awning room on the other side this ery deep slide could create a problem. That also seems like a lot of open but unused space, unless its a kid's room. A wide living room is more usefull to me. The other thing is that both of those beds will be a bear to make. Just my opinion.


Good points Rubrhammer...

If you are camping in any campground with typical 20 foot wide sites, you would have no patio space left over to hang out in or to be able to get your awning out...And boy, is he right about having to make two of these queen slide beds. I see sleeping bags in your future









I don't think this design was very well thought out myself









BTW!







and happy Outback hunting!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tlasseig said:


> does anyone own a 27fqbs? can't find it in b rochures but found a few on the net for sale. We are trying to figure out the year model and get s few specs on it..as always, thank you outbackers in cyberspace!


Does anyone have one yet here?


----------

